# New Mr. Flapper Episode - Yoga Duck



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Courtesy of Tiff and her ducks:

http://mrflapper.com/060212.htm

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh my...these are funny...!


Phil
el v


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

LOL....yep that is the funniest one yet Terry! hehehehe


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

LOL, very funny. 

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I think my funny muscles are quite relaxed now. LOL


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Absolutely the best one yet. Loved it.

Maggie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Flapper & The Superbowl*

I think I missed posting this one:

http://www.mrflapper.com/060205.htm

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What great story lines! Tiff has a strong creative streak and an excellent sense of humor. Excellent!


----------

